# 2009 Nissan GTR For Sale/ Sema Demo car



## CARTREATS (Jun 16, 2009)

*
2009 Nissan GTR WHITE WITH FLAT BLACK GRAFIX ON HOOD / ROOF / WING

COLOR CODED LOWER TRIM TO MATCH WHITE EXTERIOR

COMPLETE MEISTERSCHAFT STAINLESS STEEL EXHAUST

VEHICLE INTERIOR IS STILL WRAPPED IN ORIGINAL FACTORY PLASTIC
20" BBS LM -R Wheels 

VEHICLE LESS 70 MILE(test miles) ON IT ,
Never been driver on the street 
Never been registered
THIS IS THE GT HAUS SEMA CAR
*


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

kind of hard to sell something when it doesnt have a price tag...

also while the car has never been registerd for street use.... was it registered as a demo/show car? cause if it was its not the easiest thing to get reversed back to street legal title...

this is important information


----------



## CARTREATS (Jun 16, 2009)

Shadao said:


> kind of hard to sell something when it doesnt have a price tag...
> 
> also while the car has never been registerd for street use.... was it registered as a demo/show car? cause if it was its not the easiest thing to get reversed back to street legal title...
> 
> this is important information


Since you know so much, you should have an idea on the price tag,* Make me an offer.*
This GTR is not jet registered, it will be shortly under the next buyers names.


----------



## SleepyS13 (Apr 10, 2009)

When attempting to sell such a high-end car, you should try to use a little bit of grammar, and attempt to appeal to your target market. No one who can afford that car is going to want "grafix", although it is nice to know that it has never been "driver" on the street... 

Good thing it's not "jet" registered... because it's a car... not a jet.


----------



## CARTREATS (Jun 16, 2009)

SleepyS13 said:


> When attempting to sell such a high-end car, you should try to use a little bit of grammar, and attempt to appeal to your target market. No one who can afford that car is going to want "grafix", although it is nice to know that it has never been "driver" on the street...
> 
> Good thing it's not "jet" registered... because it's a car... not a jet.


"typo" you know what i trying to say. This car needs no description, "sells it self "


----------



## CARTREATS (Jun 16, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dt01w68GevY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dt01w68GevY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## CARTREATS (Jun 16, 2009)

CARTREATS said:


> *
> 2009 Nissan GTR WHITE WITH FLAT BLACK ON HOOD / ROOF / WING
> 
> COLOR CODED LOWER TRIM TO MATCH WHITE EXTERIOR
> ...


----------



## CARTREATS (Jun 16, 2009)

CARTREATS said:


> Since you know so much, you should have an idea on the price tag,* Make me an offer.*
> This GTR is not yet registered, it will be shortly under the next buyers names.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

why would i make an offer for that car when i am uber happy with my GTR32...

also if i were to buy an R35 i would get one from a dealership, that way when something breaks i would at least have a warranty...

but if i were to shoot out an offer i would offer a mere 45,000$ CAN


----------



## CARTREATS (Jun 16, 2009)

Shadao said:


> why would i make an offer for that car when i am uber happy with my GTR32...
> 
> also if i were to buy an R35 i would get one from a dealership, that way when something breaks i would at least have a warranty...
> 
> but if i were to shoot out an offer i would offer a mere 45,000$ CAN


The car is under full warranty, nice offer, I will get back to you.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

of course, i dont have the coinage to put forth... and im not even sure if you can export the R35 to canada from the usa.... you would have to check the R.I.V. list to see if it is eligible


----------



## CARTREATS (Jun 16, 2009)

Shadao said:


> of course, i dont have the coinage to put forth... and im not even sure if you can export the R35 to canada from the usa.... you would have to check the R.I.V. list to see if it is eligible


As far as i know i can ship the R35 world wide, however it must be titled first.
(Send me a PM)


----------



## Jhon Butcher (Jan 9, 2010)

2009 Nissan GTR For Sale Features:
4-wheel power Brembo disc brakes with ABS and traction control (and launch control too), PW, PL, PS, tilt steering, power exterior mirrors, AM / FM / CD stereo sound system, Bluetooth cell system, heads-up windshield display, touchscreen digital instrument display, customizable digital readouts on the center console screen, alloy wheels, alarm, remote locking, alloy wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice car..! Is it still for sale..?


----------

